# bleeding from sacral decubitus ulcer



## ggparker14 (Oct 10, 2012)

Can you please help with a dx? Bleeding from a sacral decubitus ulcer. Would I be correct with 459.0, 707.03, 707.20?


Thank you


----------



## Jacqueline.Alexander (Oct 12, 2012)

Code the condition not the bleeding. (707.03 and 707.20 if stage is unknown) Ulcers are open sores of the skin, they bleed, its what they do. Same goes for wounds, you cant code a hemorrhage unspecified for either condition because it is apart of the condition. Hope that makes sense


----------

